# Dove mother culling intire litter



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

I recently Acquired a female dove, I gave her two weeks to get used to her new home and another week to have exposure to stud ( I like to exchange bedding from tanks so that the mice get a used to the smell of another mouse first) she breed fine and had a litter of four pups every thing seemed fine but on day six I checked on her and found that she had culled the entire litter overnight, i would like to breed her but i am concerned about behavior. I have never had a doe cull an entire litter before and as i don't have her back round info and i am wondering if I should breed her again at all. She had plenty of food, water, privacy and otherwise seemed alright.

I found her in a pet shop while I was picking up bedding.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a shame and could have happened for lots of reasons, none of which you'll ever know. I think most would agree that chompers should not be bred from but I have, on occasion given a doe a chance to redeem herself and this has worked in some instances and not in others. If the water bottle looked full but had an air bubble preventing her being able to drink water then that could easily result in a cannibalised litter but would not necessarily mean she would do it again.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I give does a second chance if they munch, if they do it twice there out. The first time could be for a varity of reasons like water bottle stopped, not having enough milk or drying up early, food not right ext.

Did the babies look healthy?

I've a doe at the moment who will be going soon for munching, she has just ate her second litter.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My does sometimes do this. But its not to say they will do it every time though. It just seems to happen every now and again and I think you can sense when its going to happen.


----------

